# Market



## jrobi25 (Aug 3, 2011)

For some reason only a few of my installed Apps will shoe up when they have an update available ....if I search for them it will tell me just not when I go to my Apps......any idea why?


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

Settings/programs/manage applications/market/clear data

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------

